# IPOD connection to Factory Monsoon double din



## VDUBIN69 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi
I am looking to connect my IPOD to my Double din Monsoon radio. I have been looking for a while but dont want to drop 150-200 to do this! I have been doing the tape player and im sick of ripping that cable when shifting. Scanning the ECS site and i found this
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/OEM_Parts_Index/North_American/ES265075/
So will this work on my 2002 Jetta? Is this the ONLY part I would need to use my ipod throught the monsoon head unit? Might be a dumb question IDK just figured I would ask! I tryed to look up this part on here had no luck but it was a quick seach! I would appritiate some help.
Thank you!


----------



## bugntjw (May 8, 2006)

I'm thinking no. If you go to the bottom right of page where it says "Tuning Application Guide" you will see this is for the Mark V and VI Jetta. Yours is Mark IV.


----------



## bugntjw (May 8, 2006)

Here are a couple of ideas

Crutchfield


enfig


----------

